# Forum game first person to translate wins



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

Translate this.




Les chèvres sont mignonnes, les chèvres sont

Incroyable, je sais que tu préfères

Soyez avec vous, chèvres, puis soyez ici


----------



## Chiknoodle (10 mo ago)

Goats are cute, goats are

Incredible, I know you prefer

Be with you, goats, then be here 
It's French


----------



## Chiknoodle (10 mo ago)

Translate This! 
¡Me encantan mis cabras!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

I love my goats!


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

All give you the win sense when a Translate it that’s what came up. But it was actually. 

Goats are cute goats are 
amazing I know you would rather 

be with you goats then be here


----------



## Chiknoodle (10 mo ago)

Dang it! I tried 😅


----------



## The Goat (8 mo ago)

I don’t think anybody could solve it unless they speak French


----------



## Chiknoodle (10 mo ago)

Yeah 😂


----------

